# Can I Give Chihuahua Aspirin?



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

My 7 pound chihuahua seems to have a sore leg, he is quite the jumper, but has been unable to jump up into my lap as he usually does so I am thinking maybe the leg is painful. Can I give him one baby aspirin or is that too much for a 7 pound dog?

I do plan to take him to the vet if the leg doesn't feel better in a day or so. He doesn't act like he's in pain, it's just that suddenly he can't jump up onto chairs, laps as he usually does. And he starts shaking really badly whenever he tries, which is also not normal for him. He is 6 years old so it's not because he is elderly.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I know dogs can have ASA but I wouldn't know the dose for a 7 pound dog. Typically a sore leg needs cage rest so they don't reinjure the leg...... giving them asprin without the cage rest will only make it worse because he'll over work the leg before its healed.


----------



## GoldenMom (Jan 2, 2005)

If you're planning to take him to the vet in a day or two if it's not better I would NOT give aspirin as it will severely limit what appropriate meds the doctor can send home with the dog. Aspirin should not be mixed with other NSAIDs or steroids (like prednisone or dexamethasone). Depending on what is wrong one of these meds will probably be more appropriate treatment for your dog.

I second Ross's suggestion to enforce rest on the leg. For some reason dogs just don't seem to understand the need to rest an injured leg and need their caretaker to make sure they do what's best.


----------



## Songbird (Apr 2, 2006)

Ok, thanks very much for the good advice. I didn't give him aspirin and have kept him resting as much as possible. Will see the vet tomorrow.


----------

